# New BLOODTHIRSTY THURSDAYS from FrightProps!



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Hey Haunters! We're doing a new thing called BLOODTHIRSTY THURSDAYS - each week there's a new chance to win a ton of cool prizes from FrightProps! All you have to do is go to our social media channels and like/share/etc the post. 

We've got a list of this week's prizes and links to all of our social media pages right here on our blog: http://blog.frightprops.com/bloodthirsty-thursday-57-edition/


You have until 4PM CST every Friday to enter! If anyone has any questions feel free to post them here!


http://blog.frightprops.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/fp_site_620x380.jpg


----------



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Hey folks - rather than make a new thread every week, I'll just be updating this one with the weekly prize! Be sure to head to our blog for more info on how to win!
http://blog.frightprops.com

http://blog.frightprops.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/unnamed-3.jpg


----------



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)




----------

